# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  MQTT - IoT Communications Protocol

## dclamp

http://www.computerworld.com/s/artic..._s_called_MQTT

MQTT has become the "official" communication protocol for IoT devices. Its a low-powered and low-bandwidth method of communications for devices which makes it ideal for tiny IoT devices. My current devices use the HTTP protocol, but I have been trying to implement MQTT.

----------


## dclamp

Tried playing with MQTT tonight and I couldn't get anything to work... MQTT broker wouldn't work, Arduino MQTT library wasn't wanting to work. Couldn't get Visual Studio working with MQTT either...

----------


## Nightwalker83

Have you seen  m2mqtt?

----------


## dclamp

Yeah thats what I downloaded. That originally gave me problems because I had VS2013 installed and it requires VS2012... UGH.

I am going to continue to play with it. I am sure I am overlooking some detail thats causing it to go bad.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Yeah thats what I downloaded. That originally gave me problems because I had VS2013 installed and it requires VS2012... UGH.
> 
> I am going to continue to play with it. I am sure I am overlooking some detail thats causing it to go bad.


Maybe you can contact them on FaceBook or Twitter and ask?

----------


## bholahan

Hello to Everyone,

I am currently working on a home automation project with the Pi2. I have seen the blinky web server, and app2app and have been trying to come up with a way to adapt them to my tasks.

I would like to have the UI of my app run in a browser on a client machine, and connect to a Pi running a custom web service that is listening for the client. The server app will the have code to manipulate the GPIO on the Pi and turn things on and off.

I already have an app the runs ON the Pi via the App Manager doing the required tasks. I am sure it is not a big leap from there, to remotely running my app via a browser on a client machine, I just have done anything like this before. My strong suit is ADO/Vb.Net/WinForms desktop stuff.

Thanks, 

Bob H

----------

